# Anyone do/did unusual sports....



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I am in to outdoor things...Fishing, small game hunting, pistol shooting etc...

But before I got married, a group of us were into skate boarding, and developed something unique....

We lived on the river bluffs, across the Mississippi from St. Louis. 

We started out doing what would now be called stand up street luge....You could get on top of the bluffs and ride the blacktop roads a mile or more, winding down the long slope.....

Some of the hills were so steep, you couldn't see the bottom of the hill from where you pushed off

This evolved into riding the same hills at night, in the headlights of a chase car. It was a real rush....Total silence, except for the sound of the wheels on the asphalt and the bugs hitting your face...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Motocross (amateur), is that unusual? Its probably an unusually dumb thing to get involved with.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Forest said:


> Motocross (amateur), is that unusual? Its probably an unusually dumb thing to get involved with.


I know it is hard on bones...


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Tough Mudders, Ironmans, countless half marathons and 10Ks. Doing my first full marathon next year in Tahoe...26.2 miles.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Competition class model airplanes - almost made the national team one year...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

john117 said:


> Competition class model airplanes - almost made the national team one year...


Cool...Sounds like a thinking mans sport...I am thinking about getting a drone....Might be useful for dropping a fishing line way out in the current...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Drones are not model airplanes  a drone flies itself while you simply point it. A model plane - the radio control kind - does not fly itself - you pilot it just like you do a regular plane (rudder, elevator, ailerons, throttle...)

I competed in FAI class free flight gliders or rubber powered, quite an expensive and very time consuming hobby.


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

Drones are ugly little fans in the sky - and are fast ruining the aircraft hobby for everyone.


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Live in the UK but used to drive to the old Nurburgring car circuit and drive on public days using various //M cars and tuned vehicles. Circuit is ~ 13 miles long and in the mountains


----------



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

Water polo high school and college. Motorcycle/classic car racing now.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

'hop, skip and jump', they used to call it in old Olympic days, now known as the 'triple jump'.

strange event that, and very difficult. not as weird as curling though.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

In my younger years? Big wave surfer, later open ocean distance swimmer. Now, I do what can (grind it out with a lot of fitness routines) to maintain my health as I age. 

Big wave surfing:

http://youtu.be/7n_mhlTzaxY

Years past I even uploaded a video that I was in from the late 70s.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I used to be a fairly good foil fencer.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Woodchuck, I'm glad you and your friends survived the skateboarding! Every year or so there's a fatality on the hills in our neighborhood. Teens longboard, frequently at night, down so pretty steep hills without helmets or other protective gear.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I used to climb big mountains. I've never been on Everest (only to base camp) but I have done a number of peaks in the Himalaya and the highest peak in the Andes, Aconcagua. The climbing wasn't always the craziest or the most dangerous stuff we did. We'd explore ice caves under/in glaciers, and go off on solo or small group impromptu climbs on free days.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i used to play lots and lots of paintball. 

its an expensive sport...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

imperfectworld said:


> Drones are ugly little fans in the sky - and are fast ruining the aircraft hobby for everyone.


You sound like a bow hunter talking about cross bows...

Drones are just a more accessible form of flying machine...It is the ideal device for someone who needs a tool...And doesn't want to spend tons of time and money before he can get into the air... Drones are simple and practical, and are a utility vehicle rather than a sporting one...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I know this is the Men's Clubhouse and I'm a woman, but the weirdest "sport" I ever played was a game of donkey basketball in high school. It was a fundraiser I believe, and I do not think it's ethically even a thing now (or would be allowed on any modern basketball courts). It was seriously hilarious and so much fun. And the 2nd and last time I was on the news in my lifetime .


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Thor said:


> Woodchuck, I'm glad you and your friends survived the skateboarding! Every year or so there's a fatality on the hills in our neighborhood. Teens longboard, frequently at night, down so pretty steep hills without helmets or other protective gear.


You got it...It was really a lot of fun....We didn't have long boards back then, it was right after polyurethane wheels came out....The vibration from the chat mixed into the asphalt vibrated so bad you couldn't feel your feet....


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I know this is the Men's Clubhouse and I'm a woman, but the weirdest "sport" I ever played was a game of donkey basketball in high school. It was a fundraiser I believe, and I do not think it's ethically even a thing now (or would be allowed on any modern basketball courts). It was seriously hilarious and so much fun. And the 2nd and last time I was on the news in my lifetime .


As long as you didn't make an A$$ out of yourself.....>


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I never did this, but looks pretty cool

http://youtu.be/f2HoZ4cU1r4


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Pretty standard for me. Hiking and sailing in summer, skiing in winter. I used to spend a lot of time training in a MA, but again, pretty standard.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> i used to play lots and lots of paintball.
> 
> its an expensive sport...


I always thought paintball looked like fun.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> I never did this, but looks pretty cool
> 
> http://youtu.be/f2HoZ4cU1r4


Light your board on fire! 

What could go wrong???

#holdmybeerandwatchthis


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I just took a Scuba class and want to hang glide and learn to fly later this year. In the past I did a lot of spelunkeling.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I play underwater rugby and when there is no rugby, there is underwater hockey. I have never spearfished but I am sure I would like it.

Love skiing.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I must have undoubtedly led a most boring lifestyle by participating in interscholastic and intercollegiate football and cross-country!

Aside from that, in later life, I went crazy over whitewater kayaking, greatly to the point that I almost got drowned in a Texas Hill Country/ Guadalupe River cypress stand rapid near New Braunfels!

Let's just say that I have long since slowed down in the repetition of performing stupid stunts like that!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I was very involved in rugby league until last year. Rugby league is a separate sport to rugby union and if you are not sure of the difference, you are probably thinking of rugby union. It is like traditional rugby played in US colleges, but faster and far more intense.


----------



## cameeindos (Dec 12, 2015)

used to do taekwondo. don't care if anything is usual or unusual. normalcy is boring, despite it doesn't hurt others.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i played rugby a few times when i was in the 82nd. then i broke a few ribs and my command told me i wasn't allowed to play it anymore. lol

fun game.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Played a lot of Irish or Gaelic handball when I was young in courts almost exactly like these. Nice to see that there has been a resurgence lately in the sport.


----------

